# A trans pussy just after surgery on youtube



## BurningPewter (Jun 24, 2017)

Can't believe this. skip to 9. 40 -Very NSFW, very disturb



Spoiler


----------



## Positron (Jun 24, 2017)

Suicide video on youtube when?


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Jun 24, 2017)

I wish I had more :islamic: to give this. Jfc.


----------



## Cacanus (Jun 24, 2017)

I like the video description :
"If you would like to help contribute to Tinsley Keefe's surgery costs, please consider making a loving, generous donation to her Go Fund Me account via the following link"
Pure pottery.


----------



## m0rnutz (Jun 24, 2017)

I will give credit where credit is due, those are some nice tits.

The rest is horrifying, and I'm surprised YouTube hasn't caught it yet.


----------



## BadaBadaBoom (Jun 24, 2017)

TEEHEE LOOK AT MY FANCY NEW VAGINA AND HANGING BOOBS ITS TOTALLY NOT A FETISH TEEHEE


----------



## Mimic (Jun 24, 2017)

It... it looks like spam that someone cut a knife through.


----------



## D.Va (Jun 24, 2017)

"The scars won't heal up"
which, my mental ones?


----------



## Tlazolli (Jun 24, 2017)

Why is it wet


----------



## Loxiozzz (Jun 24, 2017)

That looks painful. Hope he doesn't kill himself if he regrets it in the future.

Nice boobies tho


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Jun 24, 2017)

nice shoulders dude. you look like a rectangle with tits.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Jun 24, 2017)

It might just be me but everything about their face seems to be giving off a "this person is nuts" message.
also ew


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jun 24, 2017)

Tlazolli said:


> Why is it wet


There's this surgery where they take out some of your intestines and graft the insides of it inside the tranny vagina. 

Intestines create a lot of mucus and this ends up making their tranny vaginas even more wetter than a regular vagina.

If he got that surgery, you're seeing intestine mucus.


----------



## m0rnutz (Jun 24, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


> There's this surgery where they take out some of your intestines and graft the insides of it inside the tranny vagina.
> 
> Intestines create a lot of mucus and this ends up making their tranny vaginas even more wetter than a regular vagina.
> 
> If he got that surgery, you're seeing intestine mucus.


You know how there is porn on the internet of dicks stabbing half way through the damn tract? Now you can do it in three inches.

Can it still absorb nutrients? Please god say no, don't say manpussy can digest cum


----------



## Pina Colada (Jun 24, 2017)

Frankenpussy. That's all I have to say.


----------



## GethN7 (Jun 24, 2017)

Good thing I wasn't very hungry tonight.

And I just want to add that looks like a guy with breasts to me. Granted, one who went to more effort than Alex Leal to look like a woman, but that's still a man, just one with implants and a wound between their legs I cannot in good conscience say resembles an actual vagina in any way.


----------



## Terrorist (Jun 24, 2017)

yeah, this is totally okay, totally fine and normal, as long as you're not an sjw about it, as long as you're _chill_. they're just like the rest of us, honest! can't get enough of those """""based traps"""""!


----------



## BurningPewter (Jun 25, 2017)

m0rnutz said:


> You know how there is porn on the internet of dicks stabbing half way through the damn tract? Now you can do it in three inches.
> 
> Can it still absorb nutrients? Please god say no, don't say manpussy can digest cum



this is getting into Cronenberg/Alien xenomorph territory.


----------



## Positron (Jun 25, 2017)

m0rnutz said:


> You know how there is porn on the internet of dicks stabbing half way through the damn tract? Now you can do it in three inches.
> 
> Can it still absorb nutrients? Please god say no, don't say manpussy can digest cum



If they had to use the intestine to make a pseudovag (and this is not a regular procedure, and is only attempted if there is not enough tissue for penile inversion, or when a previous penile inversion failed), they use the sigmoid colon, which only absorbs excess water from feces anyway.

It'd make a nice home for fecal bacteria though.


----------



## Henry Bemis (Jun 25, 2017)

Five inches forward and six inches back.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Jun 25, 2017)

*Pukes forever*


----------



## Positron (Jun 25, 2017)

Well at least he did something to your morose obesity.


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Jun 26, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


> There's this surgery where they take out some of your intestines and graft the insides of it inside the tranny vagina.
> 
> Intestines create a lot of mucus and this ends up making their tranny vaginas even more wetter than a regular vagina.
> 
> If he got that surgery, you're seeing intestine mucus.



Reading this made me feel physically ill. Seeing Chris's taint wound didn't effect me one bit but the description of this surgery makes my stomach drop.


----------



## Cthulu (Jun 26, 2017)

I wonder if it smells like ass


----------



## xyrichard (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm just looking forward to the new liberal preoccupation on this totally-not-a-slippery-slope.  Pedophilia rights perhaps?


----------



## A-tistic (Jun 27, 2017)

I guess it's allowed because techincally no genitalia is shown?
Anyway, I rate it:


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Jun 27, 2017)

Positron said:


> Well at least he did something to your morose obesity.


That shit looks like it's gonna fall off after it sneezes hard


----------



## Reynard (Jun 27, 2017)

The main thing that fucked with me was how the tits were more on the side of the body.  Perhaps I just don't know tits, but I don't think they're supposed to be as far apart as an inbred's eye sockets.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jun 27, 2017)

A-tistic said:


> I guess it's allowed because techincally no genitalia is shown?
> Anyway, I rate it:
> View attachment 239574



Genitals/nudity is actually allowed on youtube as long as it's """"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""educational""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""


----------



## Reynard (Jun 27, 2017)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> Genitals/nudity is actually allowed on youtube as long as it's """"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""educational""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""


It's educational in the sense that we learn about yet another person who posts way too much of themselves on the internet for all to see.  At least, that's what I learned from it.  That, and that boypussy is a bit grotesque.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 28, 2017)

Morose_Obesity said:


> That shit looks like it's gonna fall off after it sneezes hard



I wonder if anyone ever has a sneezing fit and their dick spontaneously pops back out.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jun 28, 2017)

Tlazolli said:


> Why is it wet



Pre-cum or if they used a part of the bowel for srs - bowel fluid.


----------



## Erubetie (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## Morose_Obesity (Jun 28, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> I wonder if anyone ever has a sneezing fit and their dick spontaneously pops back out.


Somebody should animate that.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Jun 28, 2017)

reported


----------



## Positron (Jun 28, 2017)

Morose_Obesity said:


> That shit looks like it's gonna fall off after it sneezes hard


Apparently a pseudovagina can have a prolapse too.

Paper with NSFW clinical and surgical photos.


----------



## ES 148 (Jun 28, 2017)

I didn't watch the video or even open the spoiler and I am already going to give this Islamic Content.


----------



## BurningPewter (Jun 28, 2017)

Randy Lahey said:


> reported



kiwi farms website reported to the UN for long term transphobia and cis privilge


----------



## Lunatic Fringe (Jun 28, 2017)

Dug around in their other videos and they seem to be a wedding officiant and this is their business channel as well as personal fetish to show off FrankenFanny. 






Here they claim they don't wear a bra as "bras increase your risk of breast cancer 100 times". Even more disturbing they said "...girls breast feed in public, like I do." 

Another classy comment "if you're not fucking me or financing me your opinion doesn't really matter"

And they recently lost their virginity to a man and woman. Lucky them. Dilation video coming soon. Lucky us.


----------



## BurningPewter (Jun 28, 2017)

Positron said:


> Apparently a pseudovagina can have a prolapse too.
> 
> Paper with NSFW clinical and surgical photos.



as much as I appreciate the effort in finding the link I think I will take your word on this.


----------



## Honeybunny (Jun 28, 2017)

Lunatic Fringe said:


> Here they claim they don't wear a bra as "bras increase your risk of breast cancer 100 times". Even more disturbing they said "...girls breast feed in public, like I do."
> 
> Another classy comment "if you're not fucking me or financing me your opinion doesn't really matter"



Somehow I'm not surprised the sort of person who decides to actually show off a freshly done surgical procedure to the world  about is also a complete loon


----------



## heathercho (Jun 28, 2017)

I love how it goes to all the trouble of getting it's dick inverted, but still sits legs spread like a man. 
Oh no, this can't possibly be a freak with a fetish at all!


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jun 28, 2017)

Lunatic Fringe said:


>



Is that HIS child??? Ugh imagine finding your dads video showing his multilated penis and balls years later. The internet never forgets.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Jun 28, 2017)

I wish I could cure this all with fire. Also, nobody wants to see your fake vag.


----------



## Coldgrip (Jun 28, 2017)

There once was a time when shit like this would of horrified me, now though? I'm currently enjoying some lasagna while watching some mutilated fetishist show off their imitation axe wound.

Thank you Kiwi Farms, without your help I could of never dreamed of being this desensitized.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Jun 28, 2017)

Positron said:


> Apparently a pseudovagina can have a prolapse too.
> 
> Paper with NSFW clinical and surgical photos.


They really missed out on that when Mr Garrison was Ms Garrison.


----------



## WW 635 (Jun 28, 2017)

BurningPewter said:


> Can't believe this. skip to 9. 40 -Very NSFW, very disturb
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Why would you post this?


----------



## RI 360 (Jun 28, 2017)

Wow, it has kids. Not only do his children have to deal with being habas, they also have to deal with their lolcow father posting videos of his mutilated dick on youtube: http://archive.md/ViHQ8


----------



## BadaBadaBoom (Jun 28, 2017)

entropyseekswork said:


> Wow, it has kids. Not only do his children have to deal with being habas, they also have to deal with their lolcow father posting videos of his mutilated dick on youtube: http://archive.md/ViHQ8



_"Your dad has a Spam-gina"_


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Jun 29, 2017)

Should'a added this before the reveal, give it that old Hollywood feel: nsfw


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jun 29, 2017)

Sleep said:


> Why would you post this?



Because of some fetish. He most likely gets off of strangers seeing his genitals (now horrible disfigured).


----------



## cuddle striker (Jun 29, 2017)

I have seen the older version of these through work, they haven't come very far or this is a cheap job.


----------



## Slumber Crasher (Jun 29, 2017)

This thread made me vomit and I didn't even watch the video.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jun 29, 2017)

resonancer said:


> I have seen the older version of these through work, they haven't come very far or this is a cheap job.



There is only so much you can do out of dick and balls.


----------



## Positron (Jun 29, 2017)

resonancer said:


> I have seen the older version of these through work, they haven't come very far or this is a cheap job.


From the book _Gender Affirmation - Medical and Surgical Perspectives_ (2017).  This is what they call "a good aesthetic result":



Spoiler: NSFW and don't blame me.









And trannies say men can never tell.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jun 29, 2017)

Positron said:


> From the book _Gender Affirmation - Medical and Surgical Perspectives_ (2017).  This is what they call "a good aesthetic result":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EEEW you can see the wrinkled skin of the testicles. BTW: The round thing that lurks out on top is a tiny piece of glans. They keep it to create a fake clit. That means also a huge loss of nerve endings. It's in no way comparable to the real thing.

Fun fact: An actual clitoris is much bigger. What's visible is literally just the tip of the iceberg. The rest is hidden under the mons pubis.

The hidden organ is used to make women who suffered from fgm  able to feel arusal again. Ironically it's a trans surgeon who does (or even invented? not sure)  these surgeries.


----------



## cuddle striker (Jun 29, 2017)

Sinners Sandwich said:


> There is only so much you can do out of dick and balls.





Positron said:


> From the book _Gender Affirmation - Medical and Surgical Perspectives_ (2017).  This is what they call "a good aesthetic result":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep that looks about like it. plastered on, so to speak. dissection is odd, in richer communities they'll have the bowel resection as well as the formed labia from the sac. in poorer areas they look like the original post in this thread, just a sliced piece of ham on a ken-doll mons pubis.

they really haven't progressed much I guess.


----------



## WW 635 (Jun 29, 2017)

resonancer said:


> yep that looks about like it. plastered on, so to speak. dissection is odd, in richer communities they'll have the bowel resection as well as the formed labia from the sac. in poorer areas they look like the original post in this thread, just a sliced piece of ham on a ken-doll mons pubis.
> 
> they really haven't progressed much I guess.


What's the purpose of the bowel resection?


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jun 29, 2017)

Sleep said:


> What's the purpose of the bowel resection?



If the penis is too small for penile inversion surgery a part of the bowel is used to create a canal.
NSFW surgery picture


Spoiler











*pro: *for men with tiny dicks

*contra: *the dickhole smells like feces and in some cases the bowel produces fluid CONSTANTLY. So these dudes have to wear adult diapers or maxi pads day and night. Also the surgery is very risky because bowels are sensitive. So one wrong step and you can shit trough a colostomy bag forever.


----------



## WW 635 (Jun 29, 2017)

Sinners Sandwich said:


> If the penis is too small for penile inversion surgery a part of the bowel is used to create a canal.
> NSFW surgery picture
> 
> 
> ...


I would like to rate this both informative and horrifying


----------



## Cthulu (Jun 29, 2017)

Sinners Sandwich said:


> If the penis is too small for penile inversion surgery a part of the bowel is used to create a canal.
> NSFW surgery picture
> 
> 
> ...


I knew it smelled like ass


----------



## cuddle striker (Jun 30, 2017)

I was hoping to see some new surgical thing, like the Lexus of man-made vag. I'm very disappointed.


----------



## TwinkleSnort (Jun 30, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> I knew it smelled like ass



Veni, vidi, vomui.


----------



## Transvaalan (Jun 30, 2017)

TwinkleSnort said:


> Veni, vidi, vomui.



Heh. You came.


----------



## DailyToastBoat (Jun 30, 2017)

It's not a great idea to show off your genitalia on the internet.

But seriously: I can imagine that peeing works with that thing but...can they get funky with it?!
On second thought, I don't really wanna know.


----------



## Coldgrip (Jun 30, 2017)

DailyToastBoat said:


> It's not a great idea to show off your genitalia on the internet.
> 
> But seriously: I can imagine that peeing works with that thing but...can they get funky with it?!
> On second thought, I don't really wanna know.


You should know better than to ask a question like that on the Farms and them act like you don't want to know.


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Jul 4, 2017)

nb4 he regrets this shit in 5 or 10 years and gets all suicidal.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jul 11, 2017)

How it was made


----------



## CWCchange (Jul 11, 2017)

Does it queef?


----------



## Dysnomia (Jul 12, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> I knew it smelled like ass



I've heard people explain that the bowel method doesn't produce a smell and that the self lubrication is great. Well even if that's not true at least they get to wear real maxi pads just like real women. 

The fake vag in the video looks so bad. It looks like it belongs on a fresh corpse. And you can quite clearly see the ball sack seam and the way the flesh was carved out around it.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jul 12, 2017)

Dysnomia said:


> I've heard people explain that the bowel method doesn't produce a smell and that the self lubrication is great.



LMAO bullshit. It smells like feces - even the srs surgeon on the troon tv show I am Jazz explained this and the poor troon boy made a joke about defecating from his new troongina. Also the lubrication is fucking bowel fluid and can leak constantly- totally different from what an actual vagina produces. This is what troons call "great"? Insane.

The bowel technique is frowned upon.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 12, 2017)

Sinners Sandwich said:


> LMAO bullshit. It smells like feces - even the srs surgeon on the troon tv show I am Jazz explained this and the poor troon boy made a joke about defecating from his new troongina. Also the lubrication is fucking bowel fluid and can leak constantly- totally different from what an actual vagina produces. This is what troons call "great"? Insane.
> 
> The bowel technique is frowned upon.



I thought they only did this if you couldn't do the penile inversion thing, because for instance you tarded out and took puberty blockers and now you have a micropenis that is useless for those purposes.


----------



## Ethel Mertz (Jul 12, 2017)

What the fuck is that?

Any sane person would be freaked out by the David Cronenberg mess below, and yet the comments seem totally supported at the inversion of a penis...


----------



## CWCchange (Jul 12, 2017)

Sinners Sandwich said:


> The bowel technique is frowned upon.


Believing you're the opposite sex should be frowned upon.


----------



## Cthulu (Jul 12, 2017)

Ethel Mertz said:


> What the fuck is that?
> 
> Any sane person would be freaked out by the David Cronenberg mess below, and yet the comments seem totally supported at the inversion of a penis...


No bowel. His dick was too small for that.


----------



## Positron (Jul 12, 2017)

Ethel Mertz said:


> What the fuck is that?
> 
> Any sane person would be freaked out by the David Cronenberg mess below, and yet the comments seem totally supported at the inversion of a penis...



Still I must say it is a innovative and marvelous feat of flesh origami.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jul 13, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> I thought they only did this if you couldn't do the penile inversion thing, because for instance you tarded out and took puberty blockers and now you have a micropenis that is useless for those purposes.



Exactly. There are thousands of troon boys in child gender clinics who will never have puberty. This will make surgeons rich...and the boys end up with smelly holes that leak bowel fluids and were once their dick and balls.


----------



## NimertiS (Jul 13, 2017)

*Some info on Sigmoid Colon & Right Colon Technique
*
*What is Vaginoplasty?*
The term _*vaginoplasty*_ generally describes any cosmetic reconstructive and corrective vaginal surgery. Vaginoplasty is oftentimes interchanged with _*vaginal rejuvenation*_ which refers to various cosmetic procedures for reshaping, strengthening, tightening, and firming the vaginal tissue for improving youthful appearances, self-image, and comfort. Vaginal rejuvenation is not necessarily the same as reconstructive vaginoplasty: it is a non-reconstructive and is typically used to reverse the effects of aging and childbearing. The term _*neovaginoplasty*_ specifically describes the procedures of either partial or total construction or reconstruction of the vulvo-vaginal complex. Vaginoplasty is common among male-to-female (MTF) sex reassignment surgeries (SRS), or can be used to restore or enhance the appearance of the vagina.

*How is Vaginoplasty Performed?*
The sigmoid colon vaginoplasty is performed by reconstructing a sexually compatible vagina by using parts of the intestine. This procedure is more invasive than the penile skin procedure and is typically performed in conjunction with a general surgeon. The procedure involves detaching a portion of the intestine and relocating it to its new position in order to create the vagina. Dr. Schechter performs an intestinal vaginoplasty using either sigmoid colon or right colon. This procedure is typically performed as a revision procedure for individuals who have experienced vaginal stenosis. The sigmoid colon technique provides a vagina that is suitable in length and should not scar. However, in certain situations, this may be performed as a first stage procedure.

*What are the Benefits of Intestinal Vaginoplasty?*
Advantages of the intestinal vaginoplasty are lubrication of the new vagina provided by mucosal glands as well as the need for less frequent dilation (the constructed vagina is self-lubricated). Other advantages include early sexual intercourse, longer length of the vagina, and very rare contraction.

*What are the Disadvantages of Intestinal Vaginoplasty?*
Intestinal vaginoplasty incurs extra costs because more than one abdominal surgeon is needed to perform the surgery. There are also higher risks involved and patients may experience excessive mucous discharge or swelling for as long as 6 months.

*What are the Risks of Intestinal Vaginoplasty?*
The most common risks include infections, scarring, and bleeding.  Other complications include obstruction, excessive mucous discharge, and intra abdominal complications such as leakage, sepsis, abcess, and abstructio.

*How long does a Vaginoplasty take?*
The intestinal vaginoplasty procedure requires a hospital stay for approximately four to seven days. In addition, you will be on a restricted diet until bowel function returns (typically three to five days after surgery.)


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 13, 2017)

Well there's also the fact you're cutting out a perfectly functional part of your intestine.


----------



## NimertiS (Jul 13, 2017)

Yup, from a functional part becomes scar tissue with no purpose at all, no nerve endings no pleasure.


----------



## SwattedKat (Jul 13, 2017)

Tlazolli said:


> Why is it wet


It may be some sort of post-surgery wound care medication.  The bruises are fairly fresh and those wounds around the frankengina look like the sutures were removed recently.

Either that or that nasty mucus somebody else suggested. Bleh. This whole fantasy is too much man. Too much.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jul 14, 2017)

Wanna see more disturbing troonery? Of course you do - here is a timeline (found on 4chan) of a man who went fromt:_ OMG I GET A VAGOO BYE BYE PENIS_!

to: _I'm depressed, I was happier before surgery_, I wanna kill myself.

He had the standard penile inversion surgery. Also the surgeon was Suporn - apparently a respected troon dick destroyer in  Thailand - and he fucked up. 

Big picture of reddit posts


Spoiler












Now the disturbing part: Pictures of mangled and inverted dick and balls. *NSFW*  ! No wonder this man is suicidal.

Right after surgery


Spoiler











Later the stitches came off and the problems began


Spoiler


----------



## Potatomongrel (Jul 14, 2017)

Sinners Sandwich said:


> Wanna see more disturbing troonery? Of course you do - here is a timeline (found on 4chan) of a man who went fromt:_ OMG I GET A VAGOO BYE BYE PENIS_!
> 
> to: _I'm depressed, I was happier before surgery_, I wanna kill myself.
> 
> ...


That's so fucked up. You wait for years for a surgery that you thought would make you 10x happier than before and it turns out awful. What's even worse is that mothers are allowing their teenage sons to do this. What happens if they don't appreciate their [nasty-ass] manly fanny?


----------



## BurningPewter (Jul 14, 2017)

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHH.. grr..recoiled at those pics....

It's funny how many parallels there are with leg-lengthen surgery - both have miserable threads from westerners who have gone to Asia to have it done, and are now in agony and full of health problems. 

I read this nightmare thread by a guy who went to Hungary for leg lengthen surgery - he was having to stay in this shitty crumbling apartment over a store - and he couldn't get up the stairs in his wheel chair afterward so he had to call for help or drag himself up- it seemed so vulnerable, alone in Central Asia with broken legs, in a shitty room.


----------



## NimertiS (Jul 14, 2017)

Sinners Sandwich said:


> Wanna see more disturbing troonery? Of course you do - here is a timeline (found on 4chan) of a man who went fromt:_ OMG I GET A VAGOO BYE BYE PENIS_!
> 
> to: _I'm depressed, I was happier before surgery_, I wanna kill myself.
> 
> ...



fftopic: No wonder why she deleted her account. fftopic:


----------



## Rabbit without a hat (Jul 14, 2017)

I mean if a trans pussy is still a pussy, then showing one on youtube should be violation of the rules. I mean even it isn't, its still nudity.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Jul 14, 2017)

Eeeewwwww! Fuck that!


----------



## Fareal (Jul 14, 2017)

ulsterscotsman said:


> Eeeewwwww! Fuck that!



No you go first mate, I'm fine without


----------



## aquariumwater (Jul 14, 2017)

Dysnomia said:


> I've heard people explain that the bowel method doesn't produce a smell and that the self lubrication is great.



It's not that a section of bowel will forever more smell like shit once it's been moved to a different part of the body, it's just because a vagina produces lactic acid to protect the body from infection, while a section of bowel transplanted elsewhere in the body obviously lacks this mechanism. Because the ph of the bowel part of the "neovagina" is more or less neutral, it colonizes with fecal bacteria instead of the lactobacillus found in actual vaginas.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jul 14, 2017)

aquariumwater said:


> It's not that a section of bowel will forever more smell like shit once it's been moved to a different part of the body, it's just because a vagina produces lactic acid to protect the body from infection, while a section of bowel transplanted elsewhere in the body obviously lacks this mechanism. Because the ph of the bowel part of the "neovagina" is more or less neutral, it colonizes with fecal bacteria instead of the lactobacillus found in actual vaginas.



Here is a study about how trooginas are smelly hellholes filled with poop bacteria (especially in gay troons) and other sick stuff.
https://bmcmicrobiol.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/1471-2180-9-102

Quote:_ Although this was not a study criterion and therefore not scored, a foul smell of the vagina was observed in most patients.
              No proper advice can be given at present with regard to optimal vaginal hygiene in transsexual women.

 _Not even scientists know how to prevent troonginas from becoming infested with poop, mold and so on.


----------



## Captain Pipsqueak (Jul 14, 2017)

Cacanus said:


> I like the video description :
> "If you would like to help contribute to Tinsley Keefe's surgery costs, please consider making a loving, generous donation to her Go Fund Me account via the following link"
> Pure pottery.



I'm sad that it's impossible to send someone a box of steaming shit over the internet.

_Make this happen, science!_


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 14, 2017)

Potatomongrel said:


> That's so fucked up. You wait for years for a surgery that you thought would make you 10x happier than before and it turns out awful. What's even worse is that mothers are allowing their teenage sons to do this. What happens if they don't appreciate their [nasty-ass] manly fanny?



They burn down the butcher shop that mutilated them and maybe dance around in their parents' skins after murdering them.


----------



## TheFinalBoss (Jul 14, 2017)

NimertiS said:


> *Some info on Sigmoid Colon & Right Colon Technique*
> 
> *What is Vaginoplasty?*
> The term _*vaginoplasty*_ generally describes any cosmetic reconstructive and corrective vaginal surgery. Vaginoplasty is oftentimes interchanged with _*vaginal rejuvenation*_ which refers to various cosmetic procedures for reshaping, strengthening, tightening, and firming the vaginal tissue for improving youthful appearances, self-image, and comfort. Vaginal rejuvenation is not necessarily the same as reconstructive vaginoplasty: it is a non-reconstructive and is typically used to reverse the effects of aging and childbearing. The term _*neovaginoplasty*_ specifically describes the procedures of either partial or total construction or reconstruction of the vulvo-vaginal complex. Vaginoplasty is common among male-to-female (MTF) sex reassignment surgeries (SRS), or can be used to restore or enhance the appearance of the vagina.
> ...





Sinners Sandwich said:


> Wanna see more disturbing troonery? Of course you do - here is a timeline (found on 4chan) of a man who went fromt:_ OMG I GET A VAGOO BYE BYE PENIS_!
> 
> to: _I'm depressed, I was happier before surgery_, I wanna kill myself.
> 
> ...





Sinners Sandwich said:


> Here is a study about how trooginas are smelly hellholes filled with poop bacteria (especially in gay troons) and other sick stuff.
> https://bmcmicrobiol.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/1471-2180-9-102
> 
> Quote:_ Although this was not a study criterion and therefore not scored, a foul smell of the vagina was observed in most patients.
> ...



This shit is honestly the most horrible and frightening stuff I've ever come across. People being absolutely ruined by their mental illnesses or delusions(that are encouraged and enabled by people who insist that gender alteration/fluidity should be acceptable in every case) and forced to go through unbearable pain right in the worst fucking spot ever. Between your goddamn legs. Not only that, the sight and smells are horrifying and are ALWAYS going to be there, a constant reminder of just how bad you fucked up and mutilated your insides because of your emotions alone.

I would literally kill myself. Genitalia growing into such an abomination that it keeps you from living normally and from getting work, having to wear pads because you're bleeding all the time, is horrifying. Gender literally becomes these people's worlds by the time the cycle of their 'dysphoria' is complete. 0/10 pls nu


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jul 14, 2017)

TheFinalBoss said:


> I would literally kill myself.



There are reasons the suicide rate INCREASES after srs. It should be the other way around shouldn't it? But nope:

http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0016885

_Persons with transsexualism, after sex reassignment, *have considerably higher risks for mortality, suicidal behaviour, and psychiatric morbidity than the general population*. Our findings suggest that *sex reassignment, although alleviating gender dysphoria, may not suffice as treatment for transsexualism*, and should inspire improved psychiatric and somatic care after sex reassignment for this patient group._


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Jul 15, 2017)

We need to convince people a second head like Zaphod Beeblebrox is the next cool thing. I could dig that


----------



## CrabbitLaw (Jul 15, 2017)

I've never wanted to look up what a neovagina looks like because then my search history would be tainted forever, but holy shit is that horrifying. That's considered a good result, too.... The other examples in this thread are pretty bad too. They all look like they hurt.


----------



## Positron (Jul 16, 2017)

Morose_Obesity said:


> We need to convince people a second head like Zaphod Beeblebrox is the next cool thing. I could dig that


Well a lot of Tumblrites have headmates.  Nutjobs like "ADF" Phil would need 12 more heads.


----------



## H4nzn0 (Jul 16, 2017)

AAAAHHH WHERE'S THE DAMN BLEACH?


----------



## Cthulu (Jul 16, 2017)

H4nzn0 said:


> AAAAHHH WHERE'S THE DAMN BLEACH?


When you're here for a few years you'll always keep it handy.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Jul 16, 2017)

H4nzn0 said:


> AAAAHHH WHERE'S THE DAMN BLEACH?


It's all reserved for trannies that want to kill themselves, sorry.


----------



## Audit (Jul 16, 2017)

Spend enough time on Kiwifarms and you won't even need the bleach. You'll simply be so jaded that no amount of mutilated penises can stir up that feeling of disgust anymore.


----------



## Dysnomia (Jul 19, 2017)

Sinners Sandwich said:


> LMAO bullshit. It smells like feces - even the srs surgeon on the troon tv show I am Jazz explained this and the poor troon boy made a joke about defecating from his new troongina. Also the lubrication is fucking bowel fluid and can leak constantly- totally different from what an actual vagina produces. This is what troons call "great"? Insane.
> 
> The bowel technique is frowned upon.



Horrifying. I feel bad for all those boys  on puberty blockers because mom convinced them that they are really a girl.

From the I Am Jazz synopsis:


> When Jazz Jennings was 2 years old, she asked her mother when a fairy was going to change her from a boy to a girl.



No. No she didn't. A two year old isn't articulate enough to come up with that. Kids that age don't even understand that boys have a penis and girls have a vagina.

Jazz co-founded the TransKids Purple Rainbow Foundation and now identifies as pansexual. Before she just liked boys.



AnOminous said:


> Well there's also the fact you're cutting out a perfectly functional part of your intestine.



That's some serious surgery. All for a fake vagina that smells like a truck stop bathroom and leaks all the time. At least inversion recycles the penis into a fake vagina.


----------



## Chicken Burger (Jul 19, 2017)

Just looks like a gap. Do they not make a clit or?


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jul 19, 2017)

Chicken Burger said:


> Just looks like a gap. Do they not make a clit or?



They use a tiny piece of the glans so a lot of nerve endings get lost (a penis has like 4000). NOTHING like an actual clit which has 8000 nerve endings and is much bigger underneath the skin.


----------



## bawtism (Jul 28, 2017)

http://okcfox.com/archive/new-details-about-sexual-assault-investigation-involving-okc-bondsman


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Jul 28, 2017)

bawtism said:


> http://okcfox.com/archive/new-details-about-sexual-assault-investigation-involving-okc-bondsman



Well now I know what David Tennant would look like with fetal alcohol syndrome.


----------

